# Enregister documents entre ipad et disc dur externe wifi



## cedfromn (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Une question svp, récent propriétaire d'un ipad2, je souhaite investir dans un DD pour avoir accès à mes films, musique, fichiers... en wifi, mais j'aimerai également pouvoir enregistrer des documents (numbers, pages, photos, vidéos) réalisés avec l'ipad sur mon disc dur. 
Tous les discs que je trouve aujourd"hui ne me permettent qu'une lecture des dans le sens DD -> Ipad et pas ipad->DD (seagate par ex)

Auriez vous une idée à me proposer svp?

Merci d'avance à vous

Cédric


----------



## Mamat-21 (20 Novembre 2011)

Interresseé aussi par l'info. Personne peut répondre?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Novembre 2011)

Tu a accès à un iPad, pas à un ordinateur... Cela implique un changement de philosophie.... Utilisé iCloud pour enregistrer tes documents et les partager entre ton Mac et ton iPad... 

Impossible d'utiliser un disque dur... C'est faisable avec l'application good reader, mais dans ce cas complètement inutile d'avoir investit dans un iPad plutôt que dans un MacBook air... La révolution post PC implique de changer ses habitudes... Ce n'est pas un ordinateur, c'est la toute la beautè d'un iPad...


----------



## Heatflayer (21 Novembre 2011)

Si tenté que ça soit réalisable, j'espère que tu as une bonne bande passante !


----------



## chti (24 Novembre 2011)

Il me semble avoir vu ce disque sur MacWay..., non ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Novembre 2011)

il existe un disque wifi de 32 Go pour iphone... Mais spécifique... Et 32 Go, c'est peu...


----------



## chti (14 Janvier 2012)

Deux modes de connexion possibles : ad hoc et passerelle, trois utilisateurs simultanés possibles...
Une appli bien faite pour gérer le contenu, les réglages du disque. Et qui évolue.
L'ipad voit ce qui est sur le disque, contenu qu'il est possible de lire sans le charger sur l'ipad, ou de charger.
Ce que le disque ne lit pas, il peut l'ouvrir dans une appli de l'ipad. L'UEnvoyer par mèl selon le poids...
Il semble qu'il soit possible aussi de passer des contenus de l'ipad au disque (pas encore essayé)
Mémoire flash de 16 ou 32 GO... Discret et beau.


----------



## Thewaveman (1 Février 2012)

salut,

peut on sauvegarder des photos depuis ipad ou iphone vers le wi drive ?


----------



## etidej (3 Février 2012)

Ou alors, jailbreak de l'ipad et ensuite branchement du disque dur par l'intermediaire de connecteur doc USB d'apple ou autre et gestion des fichiers ou video avec ifile. 

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------

